# Vitamin D-screening code



## caseef (Jun 8, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knew of a screening code for Vitamin D .  I have a patient who had the lab work done but ended up not being deficient.  Any help would be great.


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 8, 2011)

You should query your physician for this.  I believe there must have been a symptom prompting for this check.  If no luck, you may enter V82.89.

HTH


----------

